# 99 Altima trouble codes P0325 (knock sensor) and P1400 (EGRC solenoid Valve)?



## smalltowngirl90 (Feb 28, 2013)

Okay so the check engine light has been on in my car for, sadly, awhile now. It has been running fine, but the light has been on. I finally got around to running the codes and the P0325 and P1400 both came up. Now to put it quite frankly, I know absolutely nothing about cars. I have been doing a little research about these codes and what they could be, but its been mostly all over my head. I thought I would try this forum as my last attempt before putting all the money down to get it fixed professionally lol. My boyfriend said he could fix the knock sensor, but I read its a SOB to get too and wonder how to check if it even needs a new one? Also, my friends dad is a mechanic and just took a quick glance at my car for the EGRC code and he said it could be any number of things and would take awhile to go through all the different parts. I'm hoping other people have had this code, and I could hear what the main problem was and how to fix it. Basically, I am trying to sell my car and I can't do so until it is smogged, and I cant smog it until the engine light is off. My car has about 177000 miles on it, mainly just town driving. I put a new alternator in it last year and rotors and brake pads. Any and all information that could help me is greatly appreciated. Tips, tricks, sites with more information, prices I am looking at, difficulty, whatever you can give me. I really appreciate your time. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would go to a auto parts store for the knock sensor (cheaper than oem) I found a oem part# for the egr solenoid 14956-31U1A, online they run about $80. I would try that first...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The knock sensor is indeed very difficult to get to. First make sure the harness connectors are secure. Upon removing the sensor, it can be checked with an ohm meter; the resistance reading should be 500 - 620 K-ohms.

The P1400 code indicates a problem with the EGR solenoid which is next to the EGR valve. First check the fuse for it; then make sure the harness connectors are secure. Disconnect the harness connector to the solenoid; pin 1 on the harness connector should have 12 v. If that's OK, then check the continuity on the solenoid between pin 1 and pin 2.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would address the EGR code first, fix the problem and erase the code, then see if the knock sensor code returns.


----------

